
Debunking some Debian myths - Findus23
http://ral-arturo.org/2017/05/11/debian-myths.html
======
flukus
> If you use Debian stable your system will in fact be stable and that means:
> updates contain no new software but only fixes.

What is meant by "fixes" here. My understanding was that stable only got
security fixes but not bug fixes.

